# Bourne Identity



## giz (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello ,

Please ID this fish :


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Serrasalmus compressus, I believe


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah id have to agree with fishofury, the elongated markings lead me to belive that it is a compressus


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

After much thinking i also agree on *S.Compressus* but i have to say that the very elongated stripes make me think the "impossible" of *S.Hastatus* first, but after seen the pics in detail and after photoshop them, the stripes are more like elognated spots that form stripes than actual stripes...........









Click pic to see...!!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would say compressus


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that probually is compressus, I tell you what if it does turn it to be hastusus you would have a rarer piranha then anyone I ever heard of having, the biggest problem unless you know the exact collection point, probually wont know for sure, it sure looks taller then most compressus Iv seen.


----------



## giz (Dec 5, 2004)

So..its not a rhombeus then...









Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys did fine. Very likely S. compressus.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

He's back!
We are doing alright than, well not me but you guys are.
Welcome back frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not really back, just skimming through topics and picking out ones that don't require any work.







But thanks.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

giz said:


> So..its not a rhombeus then...:nod:
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate!
> 
> ...


compressus are better anyways


----------

